# Amplificador Pioneer gm-5000t al conectar rca se proteje



## Dls (Jun 17, 2015)

Hola que tal un saludo 

Me llego un amplificador Pioneer gm-5000t que prende y funciona bien, pero al momento de conectar el rca se proteje. Lo desconecto y se desproteje.
Probe por el blanco(izquierdo) y de ese lado no se proteje y se escucha musica, pero en el rojo se proteje

cambie los amplificadores operacionales que van directo a los rca y siguen haciendo lo mismo.

Otra cosa ademas esque el transistor en conjunto de un diodo zener del que hace los +15v ese transistor se calienta mucho, incluso en la placa esta un poco enegrecido, pero esta sacando los 15v.

el amplificador en modo stand by prendido sin señal ni bocina, la corriente se empieza a elevar poco a poco y los transistores de salida se empiezan a calentar

los voltajes estan estables de los capacitores (+38 y -38v)

los voltajes de los transistores estan correctos 

que sugieren amigos
buen dia


----------



## dmc (Jun 17, 2015)

La única ayuda que te puedo ofrecer es el manual de servicio. Espero que te sea útil y que sea el que necesitas!!!.


----------



## Dls (Jun 17, 2015)

hola dmc gracias por tu respuesta

el manual ya lo tengo gracias comoquiera
hasta ahorita solo se me ocurre cambiar el transistor que se calienta mucho de los +15v para los operacionales

una cosa que no comente 
esque cuando lo abri estaba lleno de bichitos la placa de sarro de todo un poco hasta cucarachillas


----------



## Yónixon (Jun 18, 2015)

Qué tal *Dls*.

Por la falla que comenta, lo que me viene a la mente es que alguna etapa o transistor de salida está desbalanceado y al recibir la más mínima señal de entrada lo satura y la protección lo detecta como un corto.
Revise las etapas de salidas desmontando los transistores y midiéndolos.

Un saludo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 18, 2015)

Seguramente tengas en corto el capacitor de acople de esa entrada , C853 10 uF 16 V.

Podés sacarte la duda acoplando a esa entrada con un capacitor exterior.

Saludos !


----------



## Dls (Jun 18, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Seguramente tengas en corto el capacitor de acople de esa entrada , C853 10 uF 16 V.
> 
> Podés sacarte la duda acoplando a esa entrada con un capacitor exterior.
> 
> Saludos !



Dosmetros!!!! 
EFECTIVAMENTE  
cambie el capacitor de acople y ya funciona el canal derecho   

pero sigo con el aumento de corriente  

comienza en 600 mili Ampers
y comienza a agarrar mucha temperatura los transistores de salida y la corriente empieza a elevarse hasta que llega a mas de 5 ampers y mejor lo desconecto para que no vallan a quemarse

el transistor que regula los +15v para los operacionales que se calentaba mucho, lo quite y le puse con una fuente los +15v y funciona 

Ya Medi casi practicamente todo, transistores, resistencias y todas estan bien..

alguna idea 
Anexo Imagenes


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 18, 2015)

Me alegro che , me lo diste servido en bandeja  , simplemente le entraba algo de Dc,  la amplificaba y tenías Dc en la salida -> protección.

Hacé una prueba , cortocircuitá la base de Q581 con base de Q587 y además la de Q580 con la de Q586.

Eso lo hacés soldandoles dos  cables finos , cortos y prolijos. Con eso lo pusimos en clase B , debería sonar algo feo por la distorsión por cruce , pero no te asustes.

Si no calienta más deberemos revisar el circuito de Bias , y si sigue calentando es que está oscilando.

Saludos !


----------



## Dls (Jun 19, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Me alegro che , me lo diste servido en bandeja  , simplemente le entraba algo de Dc,  la amplificaba y tenías Dc en la salida -> protección.
> 
> Hacé una prueba , cortocircuitá la base de Q581 con base de Q587 y además la de Q580 con la de Q586.
> 
> ...



Hola mi estimadisimo Dosmetros
si en efecto, sigo tus pasos al pie de la letra
ya no eleva corriente y se mantiene estable la corriente

el transistor de +15v se sigue calentando mucho pero sigue regulando  

ahora por donde puedo empezar a checar el sistema de bias en este amplificador

y muchas gracias!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 19, 2015)

Fijate que no tengas un electrolítico con grandes pérdidas en la linea de +15V ,  cómo para empezar . . . 

Quitá los puentes que te dije que hicieras y medí los *milivolts dc* entre TP17 y TP21 y también entre TP18 y TP22 , medilos sin señal , entrada en corto a masa , *medilos en frio y en caliente*. Si las resistencias son las que figuran en el manual , deberías tener entre 4 y 8 milivolts.


D560 + D561 deberían estar tomando la temperatura de los transistores de salida , para corregir el Bias. Mudalos y volves a medir milivolts en frio y en caliente.

Otra opción sería poner Q565 en contacto con los transistores , también tenés que verificar milivolts

Ojo que hablamos de contacto térmico y no eléctrico . . . habrá que prolongarle las patas con cablecitos.

Saludos !


----------



## Dls (Jun 23, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Fijate que no tengas un electrolítico con grandes pérdidas en la linea de +15V ,  cómo para empezar . . .
> 
> Quitá los puentes que te dije que hicieras y medí los *milivolts dc* entre TP17 y TP21 y también entre TP18 y TP22 , medilos sin señal , entrada en corto a masa , *medilos en frio y en caliente*. Si las resistencias son las que figuran en el manual , deberías tener entre 4 y 8 milivolts.
> 
> ...




buen dia Dosmetros

en los testpoints con las entradas rca mandados a tierra me da 2.8mv y empieza a subir poco a poco mientras va subiendo la corriente

y lo otro de los diodos, mudarlos y asi eso ya no entiendo   

que pasara?
habra uno o algunos transistores en fuga o similar?
eso que me dices de mudarlos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 23, 2015)

Antes andaba bien  y no lo hacía ? Siempre calentaron ?

Dónde están ubicados los díodos y el transistor que te mencioné  ? 

Podés poner foto de ellos ?


----------



## Dls (Jun 24, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Antes andaba bien  y no lo hacía ? Siempre calentaron ?
> 
> Dónde están ubicados los díodos y el transistor que te mencioné  ?
> 
> Podés poner foto de ellos ?



Hola amigo Dosmetros 
aqui te anexo las imagenes que me pediste

la verdad no te entendi muy bien exactamente que quieres que haga

segun yo medi los testpoints y me dieron 2.8 mV de los testpoints de ambos

y como la corriente empieza a subir tambien empieza a subir los mV de los testpoints


que podra estar haciendo que falle ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 24, 2015)

Si lo estás probando sin disipadores es lógico que se caliente , se embale y se queme.

Dedicate a medir el problema de los +15V , yo empezaría buscando capacitores con fuga  y midiendo consumos.

Volvele a poner en corto las bases para buscar la falla de los +15V , así no lo recalentás de mas

Saludos !


----------



## Dls (Jun 24, 2015)

ya le cambie los capacitores de los +15v

pero dejame medir corriente que es lo que esta consumiendo de mas

gracias mi estimado dosmetros


----------



## Dls (Jun 24, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si lo estás probando sin disipadores es lógico que se caliente , se embale y se queme.
> 
> Dedicate a medir el problema de los +15V , yo empezaría buscando capacitores con fuga  y midiendo consumos.
> 
> ...



ya le puse disipadores y todo
y ya no elevo corriente

aunque se me hace extraño te voy a decir porque.
e reparado muchos amplis y todos la prueba entre unas esque en moto stand by no eleve corriente 

pero bueno quizaseste es la excepcion que ocupe los disipadores

y bueno el equipo ya quedo reparado
muchisimas gracias Dosmetros un abrazo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 24, 2015)

Que suerte  

¿ Y que era lo del +15 V ?


----------



## Dls (Jun 25, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Que suerte
> 
> ¿ Y que era lo del +15 V ?



Lo de los 15v ya no me puse a investigar que era porque le cheque todo, le cambie su capacitor de entrada, de salida, resistencias y lo unico que queda era el mismo transistor que ya esta medio recalentado
el equipo salio satisfactoriamente


----------

